# Breaking News on Threat to Boston.



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Search underway for six who may pose terrorist threat to Boston
By Donovan Slack, Globe Staff | January 19, 2005

The FBI has triggered a massive manhunt for six people -- four Chinese and two Iraqis -- who may pose a terrorist threat to the city of Boston, law enforcement officials briefed on the threat said today.

The six are suspected of having come into the United States from Mexico, and may have headed to New York and then to Boston, the target of a planned attack that could involve a lethal substance, possibly chemical or biological or explosive, three law enforcement officials briefed on the threat said.

The tip about the threat was given to the FBI by only one person, the officials said, and it had not been corroborated as of this afternoon.

"It's being worked aggressively and shared with our law enforcement partners,'' FBI spokeswoman Gail Marcinkewicz said.

The state Emergency Management Agency has partially activated its emergency response team, with representatives from the Department of Public Health, the Department of Environmental Protection, and the State Police are monitoring the situation in the emergency bunker in Framingham until the threat has passed.


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

:x These stupid terrorists, always trying to blow us up but forget to realize they will die or that we will destroy more of them afterwards for killing innocents and pissing us off!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

VOR";p="53607 said:


> Imagine that - terrorists coming in via Mexico. If they stop in Kalifornia on the way they can get their free driver licenses!


I hate to say it, but they get them from CT too... :roll:

It's good they know though before it happens, think of it that way.


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

I wonder if this is a ruse...they (terrorists) trying to divert attention to DC, where they may be planning a REAL attack...


----------



## km515 (Dec 2, 2004)

It very well could be an empty threat...usually unless the media gets a hold of information it will not even be made public until more than one wack job informant confirms the information. However if that was really the case then the Mass state government is way over reacting activating the MEMA crisis center. Plus the threat is all over the place as the globe is saying possibly nuclear while the herald is reporting Chem/Bio or traditional explosive. Who knows is all it comes down 2. Prepare for the worst and hope for the best!


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

Since the area near the Inauguration is secured behind an "iron curtain" for security reasons, attempting to attack DC would be fruitless.

Hitting Boston while all the attention is focused on DC makes infinite sense. Besides unlike other big cities, we have Mumbles Menino who always preaches that "we have nothing to worry about". So while the sheeple just go along ignoring everything around them, it's wide open for anyone who wants to do us harm.


----------



## cj3441 (Oct 14, 2004)

I love how they tell everyone that the city is safe and then run to the bunker.


----------



## km515 (Dec 2, 2004)

Setting up in the bunker makes sense if something happens that would involve some of the agencies that have responsibilities there actually having some task at hand....for example why are people from the Department of Public Health and Environmental people setting up now....Right now this is a law enforcement matter and that is all. When I heard on the news the reaction the state is taking my first thought was the state Emergency Management Plan must be jacked up to have all these agencies working already. I really do not think this state would know what to do with even a small NBC attack as I think there could be a lot of over reacting.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

This scares me somewhat and right now is bothering me for a number of reasons----Fire/Rescue reasons. Reasons I dont want to post, but I am not going to sleep well till they are caught.  


Do your best brothers and catch them.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hey channy, trust me its not that they forget they just don't care... they are going to a better spot in heaven, along with their whole family, and every one we kill. they are doing Allah's work. I don't know if u all have noticed that insurgents target more iraqi's now then infidels. they didn't come here thinking they might live they have known that they are gonna die b4 they started their trip and they think they are going to b rewarded. we are talking about people who view us as infidel and sub-human- we won't change that mentality no matter how many we kill... they message they pass on is what we need to kill!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

and km515 the DPH and EPA is setting up for many reasons, it might be a WMD-IED or it might be bachulism, or plague, there are many ways terrorist can attack us using chemical, radiological, biological or nuclear other than a bomb, hell this could be a bluff and they are still attacking us using information(psychological warfare). its good that these organizations are preparing. there are things that the public are not made aware of... this type of thing is right up my alley. trust me it is a wise move to have these Dept's setting up now. the difference between 3000 casualties and 10 casualties could mean these agencies being ready and prepared. for all intensive purposes an attack will b limited only by the imagination and resourcefulness of executing it.


----------



## JellyFish (Dec 29, 2004)

The cold is our ally. It makes it more uncomfortable for the islamofascists and more likely that there will be less people on the streets if/when they try to strike. 

I hope they're caught, interrogated harshly and then promptly sent to Jesus for judgement.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

also jellyfish, alot of chemical agent are less reactive in the cold, same as biological agents. colder is better!


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

Thank God for the FBI, the premier law enforcement organization in the world!


----------



## JellyFish (Dec 29, 2004)

Amen EOD1. This arctic air came at just the right time...a coincidence? Or an act done by a higher power to foil the bad guys?


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

I am sure if there is an attack the Super Troopers will handle it without any help from the local yokels. :lol:


----------



## km515 (Dec 2, 2004)

EOD
I agree that all those agencies play a big part in any NBC response and recovery....however just getting back to Boston the feeling here is that someone has pushed the panic button. I know your military but I am not sure which branch. I was AF NBC so I would have been pissed if every time the base received an intel report that we stood up the Survival Recovery Center....Thats what has happened in Boston. They received the threat and basically stood up all the agencies that would be involved as if the attack has already happened. That just makes me think either two things: 1) These agencies are somewhat unprepared for an attack or 2) State and Federal leadership in Boston has little faith in these agencies.
The new "breaking reports" on the news now are saying dirty bomb which makes me wonder just how equipped any first responders (Police, Fire, EMT) are to even know that they are at the scene of a radiological attack?

So I like the fact they are preparing I just wish it did not take a threat to get them in gear!


----------



## Channy1984 (Jul 24, 2004)

EOD1";p="53653 said:


> hey channy, trust me its not that they forget they just don't care... they are going to a better spot in heaven, along with their whole family, and every one we kill. they are doing Allah's work. I don't know if u all have noticed that insurgents target more iraqi's now then infidels. they didn't come here thinking they might live they have known that they are gonna die b4 they started their trip and they think they are going to b rewarded. we are talking about people who view us as infidel and sub-human- we won't change that mentality no matter how many we kill... they message they pass on is what we need to kill!


I know.... I just wrote that off the top of my head 8)


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i haven't seen any reports, I am over in the middle east. I am sure the panic button has been pressed pretty damn hard. I am sure that these units are all new and under the jurisdiction of DoHD. I am sure they have a good feel on things. all these units that are under DoHD r still in there infancy. 
but i see ur point none the less. But who knows it might not get old for these people for a little while.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

They won't be going to "heaven", but to "hell", as the islamists are the servants of Satan... :shock:


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Well, I always love when they put these bulletins out and then say, well it's not confirm and sould not be taken serious. Well, didn't they put the bulletin out ???? it must have been serious enough.


----------



## Philly (Aug 9, 2004)

What I don't understand, is the the Mayor says that they are watching sections of the city, but would not say what part of the city. Now if I were Chinese, and wanted to "blend in", Southie would not be my first choice. So why dosent the Mayor, just say, we are watching China Town?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

> just say, we are watching China Town?


 Cuase thats profileing........cant have profileing in the state represented by Kennedy and Krusche........err Kerry.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

VOR";p="53607 said:


> Imagine that - terrorists coming in via Mexico. If they stop in Kalifornia on the way they can get their free driver licenses!


Ain't that the truth


----------

